# Feeder-Montagen



## Xilverline (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Angler,
ich wollte mal fragen,ob mir einer erklären kann,wie ich eine Montage selbstbinde,wo der Futterkorb auf einer seperaten schnur läuft(gemeint ist trotzdem die Hauptschnur).Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich und könnt mir helfen.


----------



## frogile (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/januar06_schlaufenmontage.htm

http://www.angler-online.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Schlaufenmontage2.gif


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

Sowas?





Quelle: http://www.angeln-alex.de/Feedermontage.jpg


----------



## Florian1980 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin bis jetzt beim Feederangeln mit nem Anti Tangle Tube auf der Hauptschnur, in das ich den Futterkorb einhänge, gut gefahren. Hab aber oft vorsichtige Bisse, bei der ich die Schlaufenmontage vielleicht als noch empfindlichere Montage bevorzugen würde... 

Mit meiner herkömmlichen Montage benutz ich nen Futerkorb mit 60g, der bleibt hier im Kanal schön liegen, alles andere rollt weg. Mit meiner Montage kann ich die weiche Spitze schön vorspannen und sehe jeden Biss, der (ich denk mal wegen der hohen Spanung auf der Hauptschnur) an vorsichtigen Tagen oft nur ein einziger Zupfer ist, auf den sich kein Anhieb lohnt.

Kann ich mit der Schlaufenmontage auch den Futterkorb als als Grundanker benutzen, um die rute vorzuspannen, was für mich im Kanal momentan die beste Möglichkeit ist, Bisse zu erkennen...

Wenn ich ne Schlaufenmontage mahe, was spricht dagegen, sie direkt mit der Hauptschnur zu binden? Meist wird sie ja als Vorfach gebunden.


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*



Florian1980 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne Schlaufenmontage mahe, was spricht dagegen, sie direkt mit der Hauptschnur zu binden? Meist wird sie ja als Vorfach gebunden.


Ich hoffe du fragst nicht mich, weil du mich gequotet hast. #c

Angele selber mit AT-Boom, ist für mich am einfachsten, schnellsten und klappt einwandfrei. Never change a running system. #h


----------



## Dunraven (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*



Florian1980 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne Schlaufenmontage mahe, was spricht dagegen, sie direkt mit der Hauptschnur zu binden? Meist wird sie ja als Vorfach gebunden.




Hä, das verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht wirklich was DU da meinst.
Aber einfachst und billigste (und in meinen Augen beste) Montage fürs Feedern ist die Schlaufenmontage wie folgt gemacht.
Hauptschnur doppelt legen so das Du ca. 45 cm doppelt hast.
Dann mit einem Doppel Acht Knoten aus der Schnur eine Schlaufe machen. Vom "unteren" Teil der Schnur dann eben so ca. 4 cm anziehen, so das der "untere" Teil eben diese 4cm länger ist als der "obere" Teil. Dann einfach 10 cm vorm Ende der Schlaufe den zweiten Knoten setzen. Damit hast Du dann zwei Schlaufen, die große, welche unten ca. 4 cm länger ist als oben, und die kleine 10 cm lange. Die kleine schneidest Du dann am Knoten auf, so das Du ein 20cm langes Stück Schnur hast. Ans Ende der Schnur kommt dann ein doppel Acht Knoten, dann noch einer drauf und fertig ist die Montage.

Den Futterkorb hängst Du mit einem Doppelkarabiner in den langen Teil der Schlafe, so das der 20 cm Arm dann ca. 4-5cm oberhalb vom Korb absteht. Das Vorfach schlaufst Du einfach auf diesen Arm, der Knoten sorgt dafür das es nicht ab geht.

Simpel, billig, schnell gemacht. Der Doppelkarabiner hat gegenüber einem eingeknoteten oder auf der Hauptschnur angebrachten Karabiner/Boom den Vorteil das Du gar nichts abschneiden und wechseln musst wenn Du am Wasser feststellst das die 1/2 Oz Spitze beim Wind etwas zu fein ist und Du auf die 3/4 oz Spitze wechseln willst. Auch kannst Du sie so durch die Ringe fädeln wenn Du einpackst und musst die ebenfalls nicht jedes Mal abschneiden.

Die Montage funktioniert ganz normal. Auswerfen, abstoppen, gespannt absinken lassen, Straffen. beißt ein Fisch spürt er wegen der 4 cm längeren Schnur den Futterkorb nicht, während der Biß schon durch die kürzere Schnur angezeigt wird. Das die Schnur unten länger ist hat auch den Vorteil das die Belastung beim Wurf nicht auf der Schwachstelle Knoten liegt (gleich lang = volles Korbgewicht liegt auf dem Knoten, dem schwächsten Punkt der Montage). Außerdem steht da eben der Arm besser ab. Die Länge vom Arm ist auch wichtig weil der länger sein muss als der am Karabiner hängende Korb, denn dann kann sich das Vorfach nicht um den wickeln.

Wie gesagt, billig, schnell, einfach und für mich die beste und erfolgreichste Methode. Warum nutzt wohl kaum ein ernsthafter Wettfischer Booms, das kann nicht daran liegen das sie so gut sind. ;-)


----------



## snorreausflake (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Hä, das verstehe ich jetzt gerade nicht wirklich was DU da meinst.


Er meint wohl ob man es so machen kann wie du, oder ob die Schlaufenmontage extra gebunden, wie ne art Vorfach, wird.
Ich glaub die "Profis" machen sich immer welche auf Vorrat falls mal eine Abreißt bzw. mit unterschiedlichen Schnurbögen|kopfkrat  

Also ich ziehe die Schlaufenmontage dem AT vor, billiger und effektiver. Wichtig ist das du das Stück wo das Vorfach eingeschlauft wird, verdrehst so wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, billig, schnell, einfach und für mich die beste und erfolgreichste Methode. Warum nutzt wohl kaum ein ernsthafter Wettfischer Booms, das kann nicht daran liegen das sie so gut sind. ;-)





snorreausflake schrieb:


> Also ich ziehe die Schlaufenmontage dem AT vor, billiger und effektiver. Wichtig ist das du das Stück wo das Vorfach eingeschlauft wird, verdrehst so wie auf dem Bild.


Ich verweise mal auf meine Signatur! 

Bei der Schlaufenmontage verlierst du jedesmal X Meter von deiner Hauptschnur, bei der AT Montage nur einen Bruchteil, halt das was man zum Knoten benötigt.
Jeder Knoten ist eine Schwachstelle. Bei dem AT-Boom hast du 1 Knoten, bei der Schlaufenmontage mindestens 100% mehr Knoten, je nachdem welche Variante der SM man knüpft.


----------



## Dunraven (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

@Snorre: Ach so du meinst er spricht von der Schlagschnur. Die nutze ich auch, aber die ist dann ja meine Hauptschnur für die letzten 10m.

Ich binde meine Schlaufe als Schlagschnur (doppelte Rutenlänge + 2 Kurbeldrehungen), vom Picker mal abgesehen wo sie aus der 0,18mm Hauptschnur besteht, aber der ist ja auch nur für kurze Entfernungen weshalb da ein Schnurverlust beim Abriß nichts macht. Die wird ja eh jedes Jahr erneuert und bei Würfen bis 25m macht etwas weniger Schnur auf der Rolle keine Probleme. Das sind aber auch nur wenige Meter im Jahr weil da auch der Boden frei ist wo ich sie nutze.

Das bedeutet bei mir verliere ich beim Feedern jedes Mal auch nur einen Bruchteil der Hauptschnur, beim AT-Boom verliert man den Boom, man hat keine Ahnung ob die Montage jetzt am Knoten gerissen ist oder irgendwo anders wo sie geschwächt war (man verliert also die Einstellung der Wurfweite) und man verliert jedes Mal einige Meter der Hauptschnur, weil die es da eben ist die immer über die Muscheln und Steine schleift. Das bedeutet Du musst nach jedem Fischen X Meter abschneiden und hast immer eine geschwächte Schnur. Bei meiner Schlagschnur schneide ich die am Knoten ab und binde eine neue an, und habe nach jedem Fischen eine neue und ungeschwächte Montage. Das sie meist auch etwas dicker ist habe ich auch dann noch die Tragkraft der Hauptschnur wenn sie etwas abgescheuert ist. Und einen Hänger kann ich damit auch noch bekommen wenn ich in die Schnur für den Korb eben eine Sollbruchstelle einbaue (Altweiberknoten z.B. drauf, denn dann reißt nur der Korb ab und die Hauptschnur mit Vorfach ist frei).

Schwachstellen habe ich durch die Schlagschnur also nicht wirklich mehr, denn die höhere Tragkraft gleicht das fast aus. Auch hier ist, neben einer evt. Sollbruchstelle, je nach dicke der Schlagschnur der eine Verbindungsknoten die schwächste Stelle. Im Gegenteil, dadurch das sie dicker ist habe ich eben weniger Schwachstellen weil ihr Abrieb nicht viel ausmacht.

Dazu kommen für mich noch das die AT-Booms Geld kosten und unsensibler sind. Ich habe mir auch mal solche Teile geholt, aber das war ein gewaltiger Reinfall. Leichter mal Vertüdelungen, deutlich unsensibler und viel zuviel Aufwand jedes Mal wieder den Boom und die Stopperperle, ect. aufzuziehen und neu abzumessen ob man noch die Entfernung hat oder ob der evt. ein gutes Stück vor dem Knoten gerissen ist weil dort ein Stein oder eine Muschel die Schnur geschwächt haben.

Der große Vorteil eines AT-Booms ist das es eben eine ganz einfach und simple Montage ist. Ideal für Anfänger die es möglichst einfach haben wollen. Und was der Verweis auf Deine Signatur angeht, das ist doch ganz leicht zu klären. Klar können alle unrecht haben, aber wenn die alle Unrecht haben die die Schlaufenmontage nutzen, dann müssten ja diejenigen die mit einem Boom beim Wettfischen teilnehmen ja meistens auch gewinnen. Denn im Wettkampf, wo es um jeden Fisch geht, zeigt sich ja welche Montagen den anderen überlegen sind. Wer kann es sich schon leisten statt 10.000 Euro nur 2000 Euro zu gewinnen, nur weil seine Montage schlechter war? Für solche Wettkämpfe wird ja lange genug probiert und getestet um das optimale zu finden, von daher sind sie schon recht aussagekräftig. Ihnen gehen ja meist Jahre des Testens und nochmal Tage des Testens am jeweiligen Gewässer voraus. 

Aber wir befinden uns wieder in der alten Diskussion die es schon unzählige Male hier gab. Damit sind wir am Thema vorbei. Er will ja schließlich ausdrücklich keine AT-Boom Montage, sondern eben explizit die Schlaufenmontage erklärt haben. Womit wir dann aber doch wieder beim Thema sind weil wir ja über die Vor- und Nachteile selbiger diskutieren. ;-)


----------



## Xilverline (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

Das hier ist ja alles schön und gut und ich habe es auch halb kapiert und ausprobiert,bloß ich kapiere das nciht mit dem Verdrehten!!
Muss ich die nur verdrehen oder was ??
Bitte helft mir,will nämlich morgen los !


----------



## Roy Digerhund (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

Du kannst den Wirbel einfach in die grosse Schlaufe einbinden. Funktioniert auch wunderbar.


----------



## Dunraven (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

Also ich verdrehe nichts.
Wie gesagt die zweite Schlaufe an einer Seite nahe beim Knoten abschneiden und schon hast Du ein ca. 20 cm langes, abstehendes, Stück Schnur auf das Du dann am Ende zwei Achtknoten übereinander machst und dann schlaufst Du das Vorfach einfach drüber. Das kann theoretisch frei auf dem Stück Schnur verschoben werden, aber der Knoten sichert es eben vorm Abgehen wenn ein Fisch dran hängt und Du schlaufst es eben hinter dem Knoten an. Funktioniert wunderbar.

Wobei Michael Zammataro auf seiner DVD Feedern auf Brassen einen anderen Verdickungsknoten nimmt, da gibt es halt mehrere Möglichkeiten. 
Ansonsten benutzt er fast die selbe Montage wie ich sie erklärt habe, nur das er die Schlaufe für den Futterkorb aus einer extra Schnur knüpft. Er macht also erst den Verdickungsknoten ans Ende der Hauptschnur, und bindet dann eine Schlaufe indem er ein Stück Schnur mit einem Doppel Acht Knoten ca. 20 cm vor dem Verdickungsknoten einbindet, und dann nochmal ein Stück weiter oben den zweiten Knoten macht (je größer die zu erwartenden fische um so größer wird diese Schlaufe. Ist also vom Prinzip her genau das selbe, nur das er eben ein separates Stück Schnur für die Schlaufe nimmt. Das kann z.B. ein minimal dünneres sein damit es leichter reißt, oder ein dickeres damit die Belastung eines sehr schweren Korbes besser ausgehalten wird.

Manche benutzen halt eine andere Montage bei der sie mit einem verdrehten Arm fischen, aber das ist eben nicht unbedingt nötig. Jeder hat aber eben seine eigene Variante der Schlaufenmontage, so das es dutzende verschiedener Versionen gibt. Ich selber benutze eben die einfache Methode ohne irgendwelche eingebundenen Wirbel und ohne irgendein Verdrehen. Zammataro macht es halt auch ähnlich und verzichtet auf sowas, bei Weigand bin ich mir da nichts ganz sicher (im Juli Blinker hatte er aber auch so eine Montage ohne Verdrehen und ohne Karabiner) und JVS nutzt glaube ich eine Version mit verdrehen und Karabiner.


----------



## Brachsenfan (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

Hi,
Woollt nur mal schreiben, wie meine Feeder-Montage normalerweise aussieht!

Ich fädle einen Ledgerboom auf meine Hauptschnur, anschließend ne Gummiperle(um den Knoten zu schützen) und zum Schluß wird ein Wirbel an die Hauptschnur geknotet.
In den Karabiner des Wirbels häng ich dann mein Vorfach mit Haken ein.

Hab so seltenst ma ne Verwicklung!

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## ranndale (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

ich benutze eine ganz normale schlaufen montage , mal grösser mal kleiner die schlaufe . ich fische allerdings mit wirbel zum haken einhängen . kann auch ein doppelwirbel sein. hat allerdings nur den einen grund ... das sich das vorfach nicht so verdrallt .

gruss
rann


----------



## Reborn84 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

Ist die Montage speziel für den Fluss oder auch für den See??


----------



## Carphunter007 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

Ich angel erfolgreich mit at-boom dann stopperperle/knotenschutzperle,wirbel,vorfach.und am boom den futterkorb.

Viel glück.


----------



## Dunraven (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*



Reborn84 schrieb:


> Ist die Montage speziel für den Fluss oder auch für den See??



Welche meinst Du?
Die Schlaufenmontage geht für beides. Ich nutze sie im 15m breiten und 1,5m tiefen Kanal genau wie im 30m tiefem See oder im Fluß mit 110g Korb. Das ist ja das schöne, sie ist sehr vielseitig nutzbar.


----------



## Reborn84 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

Ob die auf dem Bild für die See geeignet ist ^^. Ist doch eine Selbsthak Methode oder?


----------



## Dunraven (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Feeder-Montagen*

Die auf dem Bild in Post 3 ist eine Version der Schlaufenmontage und damit definitiv keine Selbsthakmontage. Bei Selbsthakmontagen sollen die Fische sich gegen das Gewicht vom Korb selber haken. Bei der Schlaufenmontage sollen sie es eben überhaupt nicht spüren. Der Sinn der Montagen ist also genau gegenteilig.


----------

